# Blush (or bronzer) without Talc and Bismuth?



## bubbleys (Feb 21, 2010)

My skin is super sensitive and I seem to have a problem with both of these ingredients. I've been looking all over and can't seem to find a blush without both of these ingredients. Is it even possible? I'm getting so discouraged.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 21, 2010)

What about creme blushes? Bismuth is a pearlescent mineral, so I wouldn't expect it to be found in blushes without pearl og shimmer.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 21, 2010)

Did a quick search and Physicians formulas don't contain Talc og Bismuth as far as I can see from the ingredients lists of these two products.

Physicians Formula: Mineral Wear? Talc-Free Mineral Blush

Physicians Formula: Organic wear? 100% Natural Origin Blush


----------



## bubbleys (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_Did a quick search and Physicians formulas don't contain Talc og Bismuth as far as I can see from the ingredients lists of these two products.

Physicians Formula: Mineral Wear? Talc-Free Mineral Blush

Physicians Formula: Organic wear? 100% Natural Origin Blush_

 
Thanks so much for helping me, it means a lot! I will definately try and check it out this weekend.  =)


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bubbleys* 

 
_Thanks so much for helping me, it means a lot! I will definately try and check it out this weekend.  =)_

 
You're welcome


----------



## nliedel (Mar 21, 2010)

Bismuth causes reactions in some people and talc allergies are dang rare, it's usually something else in there. If you're doctor says it's talc, then its talc. Talc has a dang bad rap from a problem it had when I was in my twenties. It does not have that problem anymore, but people are so scared of it... MAC uses it, UD uses it, everyone, pretty much. Make sure it's really Talc and not another ingredient. 

Small mineral makeup companies don't use either one, most of the time, and they have lovely colors. I know a ton of them that are run by people doing the best they can and making products that they are comfortable with. Many offer talc-free options. Studies don't support the Bismuth thing, but at lower percentages than currently used in the large companie's products. I can formulate lovely blush without Bismuth. Talc is harder, so I offer both. This is not an advertising site, so I won't share my company, but just look at small mineral makeup companies and you will find very high quality products that contain neither. 

Best of luck to you and if you want a list, that does not include my stuff, let me know. You can also make it yourself. I can share a recipe for a base and where I get my stuff from. It's not my best stuff, because I am a business, but it's darn good and you can add any color they sell to it.


----------



## DolceGrapefruit (Apr 22, 2011)

I have the same issue with bismuth oxychloride... thankfully my bestie's mother-in-law works in a medical spa and pointed me in the direction of the Jane Iredale line. Even their mineral makeup is free of bismuth oxychloride and parabens.  My skin changed completely once I began using this; I realized that I don't have bad acne, it was an allergic reaction all along!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 22, 2011)

Alima's blush and bronzer are very nice, no bismuth or talc:

http://www.alimapure.com/cheeks


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 22, 2011)

Tarte bronzers fit the bill.  HTH.


----------

